# Awesome GT-R interior.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.umbrellaautodesign.com


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wet my pants....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that the MkII GTR ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

This one.


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to be a pedant, but what's this got to do with Mk II's? Maybe move it to Other Marques?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

wja96 said:


> Sorry to be a pedant, but what's this got to do with Mk II's? Maybe move it to Other Marques?


Yep, made a mistake placing it, request is made. :wink:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow.... now that looks proper upmarket!!! Well done Nissan. If this is the MY12 GTR then I think it is worth the 72k price tag!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hope88 said:


> Wow.... now that looks proper upmarket!!! Well done Nissan. If this is the MY12 GTR then I think it is worth the 72k price tag!


It's a after-market interior by Umbrella auto design. :wink:


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Why do you post these things? Won't stop dreaming about it now! A stunner!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.... now that looks proper upmarket!!! Well done Nissan. If this is the MY12 GTR then I think it is worth the 72k price tag!
> ...


This is available on the MY11/MY12 Nissan GT-R's, however not in the UK for the MY11 & still not known if it'll be available in the UK on the MY12.

It's the Egoist Model & basically owners can choose a wide variety of trims/fabrics & designs. Much the same as BMW's Individual or Audi's Exclusive. [email protected] no idea why this hasn't been available in the UK, but rumour has it that the model may arrive here next year.

http://www.gtrblog.com/2010/10/18/nissa ... st-photos/


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It's not Egoist, It's a Umbrella auto Design interior and they are specialized in it. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't know that Awesome did interior trimming.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> It's not Egoist, It's a Umbrella auto Design interior and they are specialized in it. :wink:


I didn't say your photos were of Egoist, i just said the same effect & in fact many other options ARE available on a GT-R straight from the factory (so no doubt far better quality & fit). Shame Egoist is not as yet available in the UK, but if you Google Egoist, you'll see various options & combinations available.


----------

